# Stock stereo and CD media



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey, I just have a quick question about the stock stereo that comes with the car. Is it capable of playing songs recorded on 700mb CD-R media? I've been unable to find that in either a forum search or general Internet search. Most factory stereos will play the 650mb media, but good luck finding that in stores any more.

On a somewhat related note, while forum-searching I did see a reference to being able to hook up an iPod to the stock stereo using Monster cable, but the cables for iPods I found on the Monster Cable website didn't look like anything that would hook up to the GTO's stereo. Can someone please enlighten me on what this was? Keep in mind that I am, as my forum name suggests, kind of clueless on some technical aspects of cars :willy: 

(PS: I don't have a goat, but am still highly leaning toward one once I get a few other things worked out first. That's why I can't just try it myself.)


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

can the baupunkt stereo play MP3's? If you're just talking about a disk formatted to regular music CD format, anything will play a 700mb, even my 92' stereo will play those. 

If the changer can play MP3's at all, regardless of disk size, it will work with that size.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

From what I've read, the changer will not play mp3s, so I was just thinking of burning some .wavs onto disk. After having CDs stolen from cars sooo many times, I don't feel comfortable with having original copies in a car, even if it is kind of a pain to rip .wavs off my CDs and burn disks.

My '01 Camaro's factory (monsoon) stereo will only play 650mb CDs--if I try putting in a 700, it will just make an odd blipping sound and stay stuck at the first track. Same with my husband's Sony portable walkman CD player (unknown year). 

That's cool that it will play 700mb CD. I figured it should, being that most newer stuff does, but then again I would have expected my '01s stereo to play them.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm didn't know you had problems with monsoon playing those, the CD's i use are 700mb i believe, and i use those all the time in my truck's stock player as well as my CD changer. They also work in my 00'ish CD player. 

Your problem kind of sounds like you burned the CD's to a data format and just put .wavs or .mp3's onto it. Unless you have an aftermarket changer the OEM systems seem to be pretty iffy with those. I just use windows media player and burn my CD's from there, since i don't do dedicated mp3 CD's that much.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Mine plays CD-Rs in music format just fine. I don't believe it plays an MP3 disc.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I've also had the same problem. I have alot of burned cd's for the same reason of not having the original in the car. What happens is that it will read disk error and not play the cd in the car. It is a 700 mb disk, format type I'm not to sure. But I've experienced this with my old stereo too. I used to have a sony explode that would not play certain disks too. Basically the same kind. The ones I noticed are the Black Disks (can be used for games, music, mp3s,- looks like the old PS1 games). The stock stereo does not accept them. Why exactly, I don't know. I'm pretty sure its has to do with the format of the files to the disks.When I burn them, I also use Windows Media Player. Whatever, I like to hear the rumble of the Goat anyways.
:rofl:


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmm i use verbatim disks, maybe it's a way the CD's are made?


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

If your car has trouble reading the discs, it will generally help to burn them at a lower speed, say 8X.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I burn 700mb discs at 4x and all of them work fine in my Goat. They will not play Mp3 format discs tho.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

BlownGTO said:


> I burn 700mb discs at 4x and all of them work fine in my Goat. They will not play Mp3 format discs tho.


I ought to try this--I burned mine at 12x, which is fairly slow for burning anymore, but trying slower speed is a good idea.

Other than the slow speed, it may just be that my Camaro's CD player is a bit out of whack or something, since it sounds like other people's Monsoons can do 700mb disks. I've tried 2 different brands of media (white and silver) and neither worked. The same disks will, however, play in other places like a home stereo CD player, just not in the Monsoon and the old but unknown age Walkman. 

With one of the disks, I had taken the same songs that wouldn't play on the 700mb disk (I only had ~630mb worth of songs), copied them off, and burned them to a 640mb CDRW, and that played fine in the Camaro (using the same technique). 

I'm just glad it sounds like the goat wouldn't have that problem, that I should be able to get it to play burned music CDs with at least some finagling. If/when I buy a goat, I'll be stuck with the stock stereo for a while at least.

Does anyone know anything about the "Monster iPod cable" hookup thing that I heard about, that supposedly will allow you to hook an iPod up to the stock GTO stereo?


----------



## boss_hogg (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody else experience this? -- I burned about 20 MP3 files onto a CD-RW, popped it into the stock stereo, and it played 2 of the songs just fine. That leads me to believe there's functionality built into the stock unit that just needs to be "massaged" into action.....

Not sure if it was the MP3 format it didn't like or the CD-RW rather than just plain CD-R, or both....but it was interesting that ANYTHING played.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

I think it may be an issue of CD-R vs CD-RW issue I've been playing CD-R's just fine and burned a new CD using a CD-RW and it won't play.

I got some new CD-R discs last night and getting ready to give it a try, I'll let ya know what happens.

Monica


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Normally CD-RW's can only be read by another RW drive.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Starrbuck said:


> Normally CD-RW's can only be read by another RW drive.


I know, I burned the CD on an RW, not realizing what it was. When I came back to reburn to CD-R, I didn't have any, so I had to go buy some.

Just got done burning, it works just fine and so do all my others. I'm wondering how may of you that are having problems, are using CD-RW.

The stereo reads all my CD-R's just fine.

Monica


----------

